# Signups for Official USMB Mafia Game #5



## Wake

*Hello all.

This is signups for the fifth game.







For the newbies reading this thread, Mafia is relatively simple in theory. The dynamics of human behavior are what makes it so interesting.

For our Veterans, I'm throwing you some curveballs in this one. Our game will be partly based on the classic Fire & Ice Open Setup. In this case, it'll be a Closed Setup, meaning no one will know which roles will be used in this game. Keeping with the essence of this game, if Fire Mafia and Ice Mafia attempt to kill the same person, their elementally-charged blasts will cancel one another out.

Furthermore, each and every one of you will be armed with one "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




," which will give you mysterious and clever Day-abilities that can be used only once during the game. To use whenever you wish, simply post "Activate: Name of Power."

Each Vote Count will be themed in Fire and Ice elements. Neighborhoods are possible. Also, Role PMs will get a different look.

Absolutely everyone is welcome to join the party. If you'd like to play, please, by all means, sign up here! 
*


----------



## Moonglow

I'll try, yet again..


----------



## Mad Scientist

It's a "game"? Who won the last one?

Not interested in playin', just askin'.


----------



## Wake

Mad Scientist said:


> It's a "game"? Who won the last one?
> 
> Not interested in playin', just askin'.



It's definitely a game, and a very fun one at that. 

With Mafia, it's divided into teams. You've got the members of the Town, which are the uninformed majority, but they don't know who the Mafia are, or who the other Townies are either. The Mafia, on the other hand, are the informed minority. They know who's on their team, and they use their cleverness to manipulate the Town so they kill each other off.

The Town wins if it finds and kills the Mafia. The Mafia wins if its numbers equal or surpass that of the Town's. 

It's an excellent, strategic mind-game.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm in.


----------



## House

I'll start with killing Wake.

So... who's up for starting game #6?


----------



## boedicca

I'm only playing if the theme is:

Fuller Brush Men vs. DMV Clerks vs. Facebook Engineers


----------



## Wake

Would you like to join the party, House? I think you would like how stimulating the mental aspects of the game are.


----------



## shart_attack

Thanks for tagging me, Wake. But I've never gotten into this game. So count me out.


----------



## Mertex

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]   did you make a mistake on the deadline for Night on Game 4?


----------



## Gracie

I think I am going to pass too, Wake. I was following along for awhile there, but it takes too long and I am an impatient person...and other factors are what makes me hesitant. So thanks for tagging me with the invite but....not at this time.


----------



## Wake

Mertex said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]   did you make a mistake on the deadline for Night on Game 4?



Looks like it. All fixed now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I'll start with killing Wake.
> 
> So... who's up for starting game #6?



You have to vote him like this:

*Vote: Wake*


----------



## RosieS

Heck yeah I'm in!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start with killing Wake.
> 
> So... who's up for starting game #6?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to vote him like this:
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
Click to expand...


You playing, Wolfie?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm in!


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start with killing Wake.
> 
> So... who's up for starting game #6?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to vote him like this:
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You playing, Wolfie?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I just joined a newbie at the main site so hopefully I'm not taking on too much but sure, why not? RL is much calmer now so there shouldn't be any stress unless Wake puts me in a neighborhood with ice scum mani and fire scum ropey. 

/in


----------



## Wake

I'm really excited for this game, because these exact elements I've tried elsewhere 3 years ago, and they proved to be very explosive, in that it caused a LOT of game activity. Each player in this game gets a very special ability that can only be activated once, which can be used in real-time, and the ability could be anything.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to vote him like this:
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You playing, Wolfie?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just joined a newbie at the main site so hopefully I'm not taking on too much but sure, why not? RL is much calmer now so there shouldn't be any stress unless Wake puts me in a neighborhood with ice scum mani and fire scum ropey.
> 
> /in
Click to expand...


YAY! Woo HOO!  Give 'em hell, Wolfie, don't take no crap!

Sometimes I think should I really unleash and be the first with three strikes and a Wake modkill?

Hasn't happened, but who knows? I could get all menopausal PMS on somebody!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sounds interesting. I'm down to give it a try.


----------



## Mertex

I'll try it again.........


----------



## Wake

Why the sad face, Mertex? You're a good player, and you're active and alert. 

I've been playing for six years, and Scum STILL bamboozles me more often than not. The game's only as complicated as the human personalities that join it, which makes for very intriguing play.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> Why the sad face, Mertex? You're a good player, and you're active and alert.
> 
> I've been playing for six years, and Scum STILL bamboozles me more often than not. The game's only as complicated as the human personalities that join it, which makes for very intriguing play.




You're right about being bamboozled....it's just frustrating.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm in.  At least we have found 1 scum so far in game 4.  Hopefully we will find 2 more before it's done.


----------



## Foxfyre

I have no clue what this is or how it works or whether I'm smart enough to do it.  But I do love games.  If it is unfair to my team or group or whatever to miss a day, I shouldn't be signed up though because real life can get very complicated for me really quickly these days.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Foxfyre said:


> I have no clue what this is or how it works or whether I'm smart enough to do it.  But I do love games.  If it is unfair to my team or group or whatever to miss a day, I shouldn't be signed up though because real life can get very complicated for me really quickly these days.



You can miss a day. Quality posts are more important than quantity of posts. We can show you the ropes as you play. You are definitely smart enough.


----------



## Wake

Foxfyre said:


> I have no clue what this is or how it works or whether I'm smart enough to do it.  But I do love games.  If it is unfair to my team or group or whatever to miss a day, I shouldn't be signed up though because real life can get very complicated for me really quickly these days.



As long as a player posts once a per three days, that's alright. Plus, life takes precedence, so players can go on V/LA (Vacation/Limited Access), which means they can take a break from the game and come back when they can. The longest V/LA we've had here was a week, and I'm very flexible for each player's time issues.


----------



## BobPlumb

Count me in!  It will take me awhile to learn the ropes.


----------



## CaféAuLait

BobPlumb said:


> Count me in!  It will take me awhile to learn the ropes.



It will come Bob, this was basically my first full game. Game three was cut short due to technical difficulties. 

Anyway, I already told Wake I'm in for this game in the Dead QT. I will be out from the 25th-30ish though of this month. So I will see you there.


----------



## sameech

BobPlumb said:


> Count me in!  It will take me awhile to learn the ropes.



A word of advice--no matter what you say, someone will accuse you of being scum and that what you said, no matter what it was, will be their "proof".

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] Too much going on.  If you get in a real bind and need a sub in a pinch, I would probably be willing to help maintain the game state but otherwise.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

BobPlumb said:


> Count me in!  It will take me awhile to learn the ropes.



We'll teach you as you play. You will have fun. Welcome to the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in!  It will take me awhile to learn the ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word of advice--no matter what you say, someone will accuse you of being scum and that what you said, no matter what it was, will be their "proof".
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] Too much going on.  If you get in a real bind and need a sub in a pinch, I would probably be willing to help maintain the game state but otherwise.....
Click to expand...


There's some truth to this so if you act scummy, by ready to defend yourself. But since you are new, I'll most likely ask you why you feel the way you do.

For example, why you do you think a newbie townie would be more defensive being called scum then a newbie scum?

Why do you think being helpful and cooperative and paying attention are town traits?

Why did you vote for this person? Why do you think he's town? What is scummy about that comment?

What did you eat for breakfast this morning?

Toast-well that's it, you are scum.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start with killing Wake.
> 
> So... who's up for starting game #6?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to vote him like this:
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
Click to expand...


You kinda missed the point.

That's okay, so did Wake.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in!  It will take me awhile to learn the ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word of advice--no matter what you say, someone will accuse you of being scum and that what you said, no matter what it was, will be their "proof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's some truth to this so if you act scummy, by ready to defend yourself. But since you are new, I'll most likely ask you why you feel the way you do.
> 
> I'm getting a lot of that right now. Being put through the ringer. For example, why you do you think a newbie townie would be more defensive being called scum then a newbie scum?
> 
> Why do you think being helpful and cooperative and paying attention are town traits?
> 
> Why did you vote for this person? Why do you think he's town? What is scummy about that comment?
> 
> What did you eat for breakfast this morning?
> 
> Toast-well that's it, you are scum.
Click to expand...


If you post too much, you're trying to distract everyone - Yoar Scum!

If you post too little, you're trying to hide - Yoar Scum!

If you post an average amount, you're trying to blend in - Scummity Scum!


----------



## Grandma

And yeah, I'm in.


----------



## House

I know Wake is probably dying to kill me off.  It would be downright unsporting of me not to oblige.

Count me in.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Can someone PM me the rules and instructions on how to play?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> Can someone PM me the rules and instructions on how to play?



I don't know if there is a rule book per se, but here is a link with information. 


MafiaWiki


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait;9627828 said:
			
		

> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone PM me the rules and instructions on how to play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if there is a rule book per se, but here is a link with information.
> 
> 
> MafiaWiki
Click to expand...


Ah. Cool. Thanks.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> A word of advice--no matter what you say, someone will accuse you of being scum and that what you said, no matter what it was, will be their "proof".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some truth to this so if you act scummy, by ready to defend yourself. But since you are new, I'll most likely ask you why you feel the way you do.
> 
> I'm getting a lot of that right now. Being put through the ringer. For example, why you do you think a newbie townie would be more defensive being called scum then a newbie scum?
> 
> Why do you think being helpful and cooperative and paying attention are town traits?
> 
> Why did you vote for this person? Why do you think he's town? What is scummy about that comment?
> 
> What did you eat for breakfast this morning?
> 
> Toast-well that's it, you are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you post too much, you're trying to distract everyone - Yoar Scum!
> 
> If you post too little, you're trying to hide - Yoar Scum!
> 
> If you post an average amount, you're trying to blend in - Scummity Scum!
Click to expand...


Only BobPlumb would be scummy enough to night kill someone named "Grandma"  so we don't get no fresh baked cookies


----------



## BobPlumb

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's some truth to this so if you act scummy, by ready to defend yourself. But since you are new, I'll most likely ask you why you feel the way you do.
> 
> I'm getting a lot of that right now. Being put through the ringer. For example, why you do you think a newbie townie would be more defensive being called scum then a newbie scum?
> 
> Why do you think being helpful and cooperative and paying attention are town traits?
> 
> Why did you vote for this person? Why do you think he's town? What is scummy about that comment?
> 
> What did you eat for breakfast this morning?
> 
> Toast-well that's it, you are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you post too much, you're trying to distract everyone - Yoar Scum!
> 
> If you post too little, you're trying to hide - Yoar Scum!
> 
> If you post an average amount, you're trying to blend in - Scummity Scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only BobPlumb would be scummy enough to night kill someone named "Grandma"  so we don't get no fresh baked cookies
Click to expand...


I would never kill Grandma until after the cookies are baked.


----------



## Grandma

I'll cook 'em reeeeaaal slow, then.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait;9627828 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone PM me the rules and instructions on how to play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if there is a rule book per se, but here is a link with information.
> 
> 
> MafiaWiki
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. Cool. Thanks.
Click to expand...


You can try these from that specific area:

Quick Guide to Mafia - MafiaWiki

A Beginner's Guide to Being Awesome At Mafia - MafiaWiki

Category:Glossary - MafiaWiki

Commonly Used Abbreviations - MafiaWiki


----------



## FA_Q2

You know I am always in wake 

Cant wait to get back in the game after scum wipes out all those sad saps in game 4


----------



## Avatar4321

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's some truth to this so if you act scummy, by ready to defend yourself. But since you are new, I'll most likely ask you why you feel the way you do.
> 
> I'm getting a lot of that right now. Being put through the ringer. For example, why you do you think a newbie townie would be more defensive being called scum then a newbie scum?
> 
> Why do you think being helpful and cooperative and paying attention are town traits?
> 
> Why did you vote for this person? Why do you think he's town? What is scummy about that comment?
> 
> What did you eat for breakfast this morning?
> 
> Toast-well that's it, you are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you post too much, you're trying to distract everyone - Yoar Scum!
> 
> If you post too little, you're trying to hide - Yoar Scum!
> 
> If you post an average amount, you're trying to blend in - Scummity Scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only BobPlumb would be scummy enough to night kill someone named "Grandma"  so we don't get no fresh baked cookies
Click to expand...


Really? Cause i could have sworn scum have had no problem being scummy enough to kill grandma in prior games.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> You know I am always in wake
> 
> Cant wait to get back in the game after scum wipes out all those sad saps in game 4



You wish


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you post too much, you're trying to distract everyone - Yoar Scum!
> 
> If you post too little, you're trying to hide - Yoar Scum!
> 
> If you post an average amount, you're trying to blend in - Scummity Scum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only BobPlumb would be scummy enough to night kill someone named "Grandma"  so we don't get no fresh baked cookies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Cause i could have sworn scum have had no problem being scummy enough to kill grandma in prior games.
Click to expand...


I see your promotion to moderator did not have a sense of humor requirement.


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I am always in wake
> 
> Cant wait to get back in the game after scum wipes out all those sad saps in game 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish
Click to expand...


Reading the thread made me think you two were on the same team.  Just the way your posts were lining up early and the timing like you two were communicating.  If I had been playing, I would have thought you both were scum probably.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ummm, game's not over.


----------



## dblack

When will this start?

I need to read up on this "Closed Setup" thing. It sounds a little wonky to be honest. I kind of like to have a good handle on what all the possibilities are.


----------



## Wake

Our game should begin within a week. At this pace, it may even be before that.

A Closed Setup is one where the roles are not known to the players beforehand. This is the most common type of game (Link). This means the game mod knows exactly what roles are going to be in the party, but no one else besides Scum teams and Masons know what's what. This adds a LOT more mystery and intrigue to the game, as players never know exactly what to expect.


----------



## dblack

Wake said:


> Our game should begin within a week. At this pace, it may even be before that.
> 
> A Closed Setup is one where the roles are not known to the players beforehand. This is the most common type of game (Link). This means the game mod knows exactly what roles are going to be in the party, but no one else besides Scum teams and Masons know what's what. This adds a LOT more mystery and intrigue to the game, as players never know exactly what to expect.



But do we even know the _possible_ roles are? I mean, could there be a mafia role that kills two people a night, for example?


----------



## Wake

Any role is possible, but I wouldn't dare introduce broken ones like that. There's a generic list of normal  roles here: Normal Roles. Also, I may utilize some unique roles here: Xylbot Roles. Lastly, some may come straight from the imagination, or players here can come up with their own unique roles and have them added to the mix. 

You'd discover some unique roles, but nothing crazy overpowered. The games need to be balanced as best as possible.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ummm, game's not over.



FA and I are both dead. Any alleged claims of communications won't really influence anything since everyone knows what side we are on. But more talk then that should be avoided


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nope Avi, I think you should all be quiet until the game until it is over about anything related to the game. Even if you are dead.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Closed setup: I love the idea. It might be hard for new players. The biggest issue I had with it in game 3 is it makes it tough to play as scum to figure out a safe fakeclaim.

But that could be because I am inexperienced. 

I would really like players to establish a few ground rules when they start the game. 

First, Declare intent to hammer before hammering!!

Or face a PL.


----------



## tn5421

/in


----------



## Wake

*In the Party:*

_Moonglow
Avatar4321
Grandma
Wolfsister77
Rosie
AyeCantSeeYou
Sgt_Gath
Mertex
Shaitra
House
Foxfyre
BobPlumb
CafeAuLait
FA_Q2
tn5421_



*Maybe Joining the Fray?*

  [MENTION=27143]BluesMistress[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=49728]ScarletRage[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] D)


*Backup Players:*

_Sameech_


*Oh my gosh, I did not expect this many players, This next game could be really epic, especially with the unique abilities everyone gets to use in real-time*


----------



## DriftingSand

Man ... I wish I had the time to play.  Unfortunately, I work full time during the week and can't always join in during the day.


----------



## Foxfyre

Wake said:


> *In the Party:*
> 
> _Moonglow
> Avatar4321
> Grandma
> Wolfsister77
> Rosie
> AyeCantSeeYou
> Sgt_Gath
> Mertex
> Shaitra
> House
> Foxfyre
> BobPlumb
> CafeAuLait
> FA_Q2
> tn5421_
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe Joining the Fray?*
> 
> [MENTION=27143]BluesMistress[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=49728]ScarletRage[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] D)
> 
> 
> *Backup Players:*
> 
> _Sameech_
> 
> 
> *Oh my gosh, I did not expect this many players, This next game could be really epic, especially with the unique abilities everyone gets to use in real-time*



I didn't really sign up Wake.  I was just inquiring.  And after reading over the links folks have offered and perusing #4 thread, I really don't understand how it works.  And rather than screw over whatever team I was assigned to due to ineptitude, I think I'll back off for now.  Like I said I love games, especially role playing ones, and am intrigued.  But I think this is just a bit over my head.


----------



## Grandma

Foxfyre said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> *In the Party:*
> 
> _Moonglow
> Avatar4321
> Grandma
> Wolfsister77
> Rosie
> AyeCantSeeYou
> Sgt_Gath
> Mertex
> Shaitra
> House
> Foxfyre
> BobPlumb
> CafeAuLait
> FA_Q2
> tn5421_
> 
> *Maybe Joining the Fray?*
> 
> [MENTION=27143]BluesMistress[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=49728]ScarletRage[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] D)
> 
> 
> *Backup Players:*
> 
> _Sameech_
> 
> 
> *Oh my gosh, I did not expect this many players, This next game could be really epic, especially with the unique abilities everyone gets to use in real-time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really sign up Wake.  I was just inquiring.  And after reading over the links folks have offered and perusing #4 thread, I really don't understand how it works.  And rather than screw over whatever team I was assigned to due to ineptitude, I think I'll back off for now.  Like I said I love games, especially role playing ones, and am intrigued.  But I think this is just a bit over my head.
Click to expand...



Foxfyre, don't worry about "ineptitude." Experience is gained by playing, and as yet nearly all of us are still noobs. We all make mistakes in the games, that's how we learn.

Please join in.


----------



## Avatar4321

Im ready for another game to start. the newbie games over at the mafia site aren't as exciting.


----------



## Avatar4321

Game four is over. Let's get five up and running


----------



## Moonglow

Not yet, I'm about to get banned...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Not yet, I'm about to get banned...


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> Not yet, I'm about to get banned...



Then don't.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Game four is over. Let's get five up and running



Not if Mertex flips Scum it isn't.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game four is over. Let's get five up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if Mertex flips Scum it isn't.
Click to expand...


if you say so


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game four is over. Let's get five up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if Mertex flips Scum it isn't.
Click to expand...


Oh stop it scum!!

Game is over-You and Aye are scum.

mebelle handed this one to you on a silver platter.

Congrats but enough already!!


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Game four is over. Let's get five up and running



Wait just a minute buster...just because you got a puny death scene doesn't mean I should get one too.

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  you better make my death scene to die for....I'm not dying without fanfare, just so you know............


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game four is over. Let's get five up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if Mertex flips Scum it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop it scum!!
> 
> Game is over-You and Aye are scum.
> 
> mebelle handed this one to you on a silver platter.
> 
> Congrats but enough already!!
Click to expand...


Is she still playing that damn "innocent" card?  Bwahahaha.....go hide in your Scummy hole, Scum bucket.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if Mertex flips Scum it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop it scum!!
> 
> Game is over-You and Aye are scum.
> 
> mebelle handed this one to you on a silver platter.
> 
> Congrats but enough already!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is she still playing that damn "innocent" card?  Bwahahaha.....go hide in your Scummy hole, Scum bucket.
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game four is over. Let's get five up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait just a minute buster...just because you got a puny death scene doesn't mean I should get one too.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  you better make my death scene to die for....I'm not dying without fanfare, just so you know............
Click to expand...


Lol. My death wasn't that puny. I thought it was fitting.


----------



## Grandma

I know what TN's and MeBelle's death scenes will be like....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game four is over. Let's get five up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait just a minute buster...just because you got a puny death scene doesn't mean I should get one too.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  you better make my death scene to die for....I'm not dying without fanfare, just so you know............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. My death wasn't that puny. I thought it was fitting.
Click to expand...


It was perfect for you.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> I know what TN's and MeBelle's death scenes will be like....




I hope he hangs MeBelle in the middle of Town Square....all us Zombies will come by and stick our pitchforks into her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what TN's and MeBelle's death scenes will be like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he hangs MeBelle in the middle of Town Square....all us Zombies will come by and stick our pitchforks into her.
Click to expand...


Seriously? She quickhammers Cafe on Day 3 and votes a townie as town in lylo right away?

Yeah, she's scum's best friend.


----------



## Grandma

And I asked for a friendly death. TN, not so much...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what TN's and MeBelle's death scenes will be like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he hangs MeBelle in the middle of Town Square....all us Zombies will come by and stick our pitchforks into her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? She quickhammers Cafe on Day 3 and votes a townie as town in lylo right away?
> 
> Yeah, she's scum's best friend.
Click to expand...


It's funny to me. I just posted this in the Dead QT. Grandma's arguments were not that strong IMO, it was our masons doing scummy things which threw suspicion to TN and even Mebelle. 

Our Mason's were acting scummier than our scum team!


----------



## Grandma

I can't wait to read the Dead QT.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game four is over. Let's get five up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait just a minute buster...just because you got a puny death scene doesn't mean I should get one too.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  you better make my death scene to die for....I'm not dying without fanfare, just so you know............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. My death wasn't that puny. I thought it was fitting.
Click to expand...


I nearly spit on my computer screen, I was laughing so freaking hard- but I felt bad at the same time.


----------



## Avatar4321

i highly recommend anyone who hasnt signed up for game 5 do so now. Im sure we will be starting soon.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> i highly recommend anyone who hasnt signed up for game 5 do so now. Im sure we will be starting soon.



I was thinking about it. But the setup sounds too vague for me. There's plenty of complex strategy in the basic game. All the unknowns just sort of makes it a crapshoot. Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## Grandma

Wake, maybe you could have a few Guaranteed All-Town neighborhoods to help the noobs.

With Day talk on Day 1 only, the rest of the QT is Night only.

That shouldn't upset the balance too much.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That sounds more like masons if you make the neighborhoods guaranteed town and not neighborhoods anymore where no one knows others alignment.

If I stay alive long enough, I'd like to help teach the newbs how to play.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game four is over. Let's get five up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait just a minute buster...just because you got a puny death scene doesn't mean I should get one too.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  you better make my death scene to die for....I'm not dying without fanfare, just so you know............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. My death wasn't that puny. I thought it was fitting.
Click to expand...


You walked to the gallows and then *"Snap"* you were gone ......that seems pretty puny to me.  You could have at least kicked, scratched  and screamed.......


----------



## FA_Q2

Foxfyre said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In the Party:*
> 
> _Moonglow
> Avatar4321
> Grandma
> Wolfsister77
> Rosie
> AyeCantSeeYou
> Sgt_Gath
> Mertex
> Shaitra
> House
> Foxfyre
> BobPlumb
> CafeAuLait
> FA_Q2
> tn5421_
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe Joining the Fray?*
> 
> [MENTION=27143]BluesMistress[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=49728]ScarletRage[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] D)
> 
> 
> *Backup Players:*
> 
> _Sameech_
> 
> 
> *Oh my gosh, I did not expect this many players, This next game could be really epic, especially with the unique abilities everyone gets to use in real-time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really sign up Wake.  I was just inquiring.  And after reading over the links folks have offered and perusing #4 thread, I really don't understand how it works.  And rather than screw over whatever team I was assigned to due to ineptitude, I think I'll back off for now.  Like I said I love games, especially role playing ones, and am intrigued.  But I think this is just a bit over my head.
Click to expand...


Don't worry about that Fox, there really isn't anything to know about the game going into it.  You learn as you go and the rules are really quite simple.  All the depth is in how you interact with the other players and that is not something you are going to understand until you are in game.


----------



## FA_Q2

dblack said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i highly recommend anyone who hasnt signed up for game 5 do so now. Im sure we will be starting soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about it. But the setup sounds too vague for me. There's plenty of complex strategy in the basic game. All the unknowns just sort of makes it a crapshoot. Unless I'm missing something...
Click to expand...


You are 

I don't think that closed or open really makes all that big of a difference in reality.  This really is not a strategical game.  It is more psychological and investigative.


----------



## Wake

I'm going to wait a bit with starting the next game, to give enough time for more players to join the party.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thank goodness. I need the extra time.


----------



## MeBelle

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] sign me up!

I already count three votes to lynch me here


----------



## Wake

Chris, I may be wrong, but I think 2-3 years ago on the other site, you had signed up for one of my games. If I am totally wrong, please forgive me. If correct, and we've met at this same path after these passing years... would you like to play Mafia again? It would be a blast. 

 [MENTION=50165]ChrisL[/MENTION]


----------



## Grandma

We need to get Mal in here.


----------



## Wake

Yo  [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION], want to lynch some people?


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9638380 said:
			
		

> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait just a minute buster...just because you got a puny death scene doesn't mean I should get one too.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  you better make my death scene to die for....I'm not dying without fanfare, just so you know............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. My death wasn't that puny. I thought it was fitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I nearly spit on my computer screen, I was laughing so freaking hard- but I felt bad at the same time.
Click to expand...


Avis death this game was the best one yet - bar none.  It was funny as hell


----------



## manifold

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

I'm on the fence this time. I'd like to play, I'm just not sure it's the "right" thing to do for the game. I'm really busy at work right now and can't be sure I'll be able to devote the time and energy a sincere effort requires. If I pull a town role, no biggie, I'll just get lynched on day one like last time. But if I pull a scum role, it might not be fair to my partners in crime.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait;9638380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. My death wasn't that puny. I thought it was fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nearly spit on my computer screen, I was laughing so freaking hard- but I felt bad at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avis death this game was the best one yet - bar none.  It was funny as hell
Click to expand...


I bet you didn't know I was so famous lol.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> And I asked for a friendly death. TN, not so much...



Eh, all is well.

I was only mad in the context of the game.


----------



## Wake

manifold said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> I'm on the fence this time. I'd like to play, I'm just not sure it's the "right" thing to do for the game. I'm really busy at work right now and can't be sure I'll be able to devote the time and energy a sincere effort requires. If I pull a town role, no biggie, I'll just get lynched on day one like last time. But if I pull a scum role, it might not be fair to my partners in crime.



Even if you post once every two or three days, it'd be enough. I've not entered into games because of an extreme work week, but days later ended up with time on my hands. 

I'm lenient on time restrictions, and would be happy to have you join and let you play at your own pace.


----------



## tn5421

I would like to request that we WotC moonglow based on that users high likelyhood of being pinked within a day of game start.


----------



## Avatar4321

come on people. join up and let's get the game going.


----------



## Wake

tn5421 said:


> I would like to request that we WotC moonglow based on that users high likelyhood of being pinked within a day of game start.



I will leave this up to the players. If three or more players agree, I will allow the WotC to go through.


----------



## Avatar4321

What is WtoC?


----------



## tn5421

It is 'Wisdom of the Crowds'.  Basically, if a certain number of people would policy lynch someone on day one, WotC lets it play out pre-game.

I don't want moonglow to sign up based on flaking out of every game he/she has signed up for and strong propensity for being banned and needing a replacement.

Edit: It's supposed to be a private, PM to mod with reason thing, but I prefer to let people know why I don't like them.


----------



## Wake

WotC, also known as Wisdom of the Crowds, is a method of policy-lynching players before the game even starts. (Link).



> Wisdom of the Crowds is an optional signup method of excluding Village Idiots or disruptive players without resorting to a traditional moderator-written blacklist.
> Here's one way it could work:
> 
> Every player who /ins for the game has the right to PM the mod with the name of someone else in the list they ABSOLUTELY don't want to play with. If X people do this about the same player, that individual is removed from the playerlist. Nobody should be posting about this in the signup thread except the mod, who shouldn't say WHO excluded the player. Mods can overrule if they suspect shenanigans, with the understanding that doing so may cause X people to /out from the game (tip: this already happens when you don't remove some players). Obviously this requires some sort of 'comment period' on the last few players, to avoid gaming the system. 24 hours ought to be plenty for that.
> 
> If your list is more than X players long, you probably won't be happy in that game regardless of whether several of them get banned. Think of that before trying to ban the entire playerlist out of spite.
> 
> Mr. Flay came up with this as a way to move the policy lynch into the pregame. This isn't entirely new. Objective criteria for excluding people from the game have been allowed for a long time (always?). Some mods have lately started refusing people from signups if they get private complaints. This just formalizes it, gives the power of who you play with back to the players, and hopefully will make games run smoother in the future.



I've started using it offsite, and would prefer if players PM me about WotC'ing someone. Unlike the main site, actual reasons are required to want someone WotC'd.


----------



## manifold

Wake said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> I'm on the fence this time. I'd like to play, I'm just not sure it's the "right" thing to do for the game. I'm really busy at work right now and can't be sure I'll be able to devote the time and energy a sincere effort requires. If I pull a town role, no biggie, I'll just get lynched on day one like last time. But if I pull a scum role, it might not be fair to my partners in crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you post once every two or three days, it'd be enough. I've not entered into games because of an extreme work week, but days later ended up with time on my hands.
> 
> I'm lenient on time restrictions, and would be happy to have you join and let you play at your own pace.
Click to expand...


Ok, count me in.


----------



## Wake

*In the Party: 16 So Far!*

_Moonglow
Avatar4321
Grandma
Wolfsister77
Rosie
AyeCantSeeYou
Sgt_Gath
Mertex
Shaitra
House
BobPlumb
CafeAuLait
FA_Q2
tn5421
manifold
MeBelle60_



*Maybe Joining the Fray?*

    [MENTION=27143]BluesMistress[/MENTION]
    [MENTION=49728]ScarletRage[/MENTION]
    [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]

*Backup Players:*

_Sameech_


Making some last-minute touches to account for the influx of players. I generally don't like using WotC out of the main site, but if three people agree that Moonglow shouldn't play I'll follow through on that. If Moonglow goes on a vacation again during the game then that's it. If Moonglow remaining in is a dealbreaker, then I'll WotC him. If he's in and goes on a vacation,   [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION] will hopefully replace in.

Waiting a bit more, because TheOldSchool and BluesMistress expressed interest in signing up earlier, and Scarlet may be coming back, too. ChrisL is another possibility. I know, the wait is killer, but will likely be worth it.


----------



## FA_Q2

Its always worth it to wait for more players 

That does really suck for anyone killed on day one though - more players means more weeks of game.


----------



## Avatar4321

where is rd? she out this game? ropey?


----------



## Wake

R.D. decided to sit this one out.  [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION], I'm not sure.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Don't count on Ropey. He likely won't sign up again.

I can wait for other players though. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> Chris, I may be wrong, but I think 2-3 years ago on the other site, you had signed up for one of my games. If I am totally wrong, please forgive me. If correct, and we've met at this same path after these passing years... would you like to play Mafia again? It would be a blast.
> 
> [MENTION=50165]ChrisL[/MENTION]



Lol!  You would be mistaken.  Sorry, but I'm not a gamer.  I appreciate the invite, and thanks for thinking of me though!


----------



## Avatar4321

So what is the time table we are looking at?


----------



## Wake

Judging by the work schedule, I work for 12 hours straight starting at 9pm tonight. Then I need to work eight more hours straight until 5pm. I'll need to leave for work at 7:30pm today, because the client lives far away. Some potential players have expressed interest, and am needing time to let them join, while finishing up role pms (I did not expect the game to end so quickly).


----------



## Avatar4321

So looking Tuesday or so at least. Got it.


----------



## Wake

BluesMistress looks to be joining game #6.

With 16 people, the games will begin at or before Tuesday morning. If I have wi-fi, could be much sooner. Am hoping ScarletRage will turn up; she's been offline for three days from the main site, but may notice the PM I sent her in time.


----------



## Wake

Alright guys, I've got everything set on who's gonna be what, etc. All I need to do now is make the Role PMs, and send them out. That's it. Once you receive your very own special Role PM, all you need to do is post that you're confirming in this thread. Game starts and players may cast votes when 13/16 players confirm in-thread. You may @mention players as well.

Also, I've updated the game OP, and it's in bold. Enemy teams cannot kill one another because their elemental powers cancel each other out. However, the failed Night Kill attempt will become a Cop effect, in that, for example, Fire Mafia will learn they targeted Ice Mafia. That will make for some very interesting dynamics, as Scum now has to fight to get their rival team lynched. For the newbies here, players will walk you through on what this all means. 

*Edited to add that Scum teams have Daytalk.

   [MENTION=50178]Sgt_Gath[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=18665]Rosie[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]


----------



## BobPlumb

I'm in.


----------



## Wake

BobPlumb said:


> I'm in.



Please post that you're confirming your Role PM in this thread. Confirming in-thread at the start is like race cars revving their engines before the race starts.


----------



## BobPlumb

Wake said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post that you're confirming your Role PM in this thread. Confirming in-thread at the start is like race cars revving their engines before the race starts.
Click to expand...


PM confirmed!


----------



## Shaitra

BobPlumb said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post that you're confirming your Role PM in this thread. Confirming in-thread at the start is like race cars revving their engines before the race starts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PM confirmed!
Click to expand...


BobPlumb, Wake means for you to confirm your role PM in the official game thread.  If you click on "this" in his message, it will take you to the right place.


----------



## Avatar4321

need to get used to this new set up. Guess we are just waiting now


----------



## Mertex

I hope every time I hit the "go to first unread" it  doesn't take me to the start of the thread!  argh....!


----------



## Mertex

Lordie, lordie,  new software, new game....don't know how that's going to work.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

It'll make for an interesting game for sure!


----------



## Mertex

I can't even find my PM's, so I don't know how I'm going to get the link for the neighborhood!

I haven't been able to spend enough time to figure a lot of the new software out.....yikes!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> I can't even find my PM's, so I don't know how I'm going to get the link for the neighborhood!
> 
> I haven't been able to spend enough time to figure a lot of the new software out.....yikes!




I had the same problem with finding my PMs, and other areas. @Mertex. Look in the upper right corner, it says your user name then 'inbox' there are your PMs.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> I had the same problem with finding my PMs, and other areas. @Mertex. Look in the upper right corner, it says your user name then 'inbox' there are your PMs.



Thanks....I haven't had much time to come up and check the forum and try to figure it out.
I nearly had a heart attack cause I didn't see different categories.  I had all of Wake's Mafia game messages in a Mafia folder.....including the link to the neighbor QT, but they just put all of my pms in one bucket....which is fine, since I was able to request Wake's and Voila! there it was.  Thanks, again.


----------

